# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Γεώργιος [Georgios]

## Leo

Μια άλλη μεγάλη αμφίπλωρη βαποράρα σε υπηρεσία την κυριακή 06.09.09

----------


## pantelis2009

JIMMARG 75 το Αγ. Βαρβάρα δεν το έχω αλλά θα το βρώ και θα την ανεβάσω. Πάρε 3 απο το Γεώργιος :Wink: ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 38.jpg

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 39.jpg

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 41.jpg

----------


## JIMMARG75

> JIMMARG 75 το Αγ. Βαρβάρα δεν το έχω αλλά θα το βρώ και θα την ανεβάσω. Πάρε 3 απο το ΓεώργιοςΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 80362
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80363
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80364


 Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## pantelis2009

To πρώτο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ με Ais της Σαλαμίνας είναι το Γεώργιος. Πάντα πρωτοπόρος ο πλοιοκτήτης του. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 38.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Γεώργιος σε ένα ακόμη πέρασμα του στις 13/10/2009. Χατισμένο σε ΄΄ολους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους :Wink:  

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 40.jpg

----------


## john85

Το συγκεκριμένο αμφίπλωρο δεν προοριζόταν για την γραμμή Αιδηψό-Αρκίτσα?

----------


## pantelis2009

Ναι αύτό είναι :Wink:

----------


## john85

Καλύτερα που έμεινε στο Πέραμα γιατί στην Αιδηψό θα πηγαινοερχόταν άδειο.

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Καλύτερα που έμεινε στο Πέραμα γιατί στην Αιδηψό θα πηγαινοερχόταν άδειο.


 Θα έρθει Αιδηψό τον Ιούνιο.Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι θα είναι πάντα άδειο!

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπομονή ρε παιδία. Ότι και να λέμε εμείς οι πλοιοκτήτες κάτι παραπάνω απο μας ξέρουν. Κανένας τους δεν κάνει μία κίνηση, για να χαντακώση το πλοίο του. Ίδωμεν :Wink:

----------


## Στέφανος

νόμιζα ότι το (αρχικό) όνομά του ήταν "Γεώργιος Β" - έτσι τουλάχιστον ήταν στα χαρτιά του. 

μερικές φωτό από την κατασκευή (Κούταλης) , οι πρώτες [α,β] τον Ιανουάριο 2009 οι λοιπές τον Απρίλιο

ΓΒ β.jpg

ΓΒ α.jpg

ΓΒ 1.jpg

ΓΒ 2.jpg

ΓΒ 3.jpg

ΓΒ 4.jpg

ΓΒ 5.jpg

----------


## john85

Τελικά το πλοίο ανεβαίνει στην Αιδηψό όπως είδα και στις δηλώσεις δρομολόγησης?

----------


## pantelis2009

Σε συζήτηση παλαιότερα που είχα με τον Καπετάνιο του πλοίου, αυτό μου είχε πει και μάλιστα ήθελε να πάω μαζί του, αλλά τα πράγματα για μένα πλέον είναι δύσκολα. Ας δούμε μερικά στοιχεία για το πλοίο, τα οποία τα είχα στείλει στο περιοδικό Ε αλλά δεν τα δημοσίευσε  :Sad: : 
*Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ* 


Κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Κούταλη στο Πέραμα, με ναυπηγό τον κ. Νικόλαο Πετυχάκη. 
Πλοιοκτήτες είναι οι κ. Βιλλιώτης Παναγιώτης, κ. Κανακάκης Ιωάννης και κ. Φαρμακόρης Τάσος. 
Το *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Γεώργιος* με Ν.Π. 11764 έχει μήκος 100,10 μέτρα, πλάτος 18,00 μέτρα και βύθισμα 2,70 μέτρα. Η χωρητικότητα στο κυρίως γκαράζ είναι 138 Ι.Χ, στο κατάμπαρο 48 Ι.Χ, και έχει πρωτόκολλο για 315 επιβάτες το Χειμώνα και 495 επιβάτες το Θέρος. 
 Η πρόωση του γίνεται με 4 μηχανές Caterpillar typ. C32 η ιπποδύναμη των είναι 4Χ640 B.H.P. στις 1800 R.P.M και χρησιμοποιεί ελικοπηδάλια VETH. 
Δοκιμαστικά έκανε στις 17/07/2009 πιάνοντας 14 μίλια και όλα πήγαν καλά. Το παρθενικό του δρομολόγιο στη γραμμή έγινε στις 02/08/2009. 
Το πλήρωμα που το επανδρώνει αποτελείται από τους κάτωθι: Γιοβάνος Γεώργιος Πλοίαρχος, Σοφράς Δημήτριος Α΄ μηχανικός, Περίδης Παύλος Ναύτης, Καμενάκης Νεκτάριος Ναύτης, Παπαϊωάννου Γεώργιος Ναυτόπαις και Βιλλιώτης Γεώργιος Μαθ. Μηχανής.  
Και μια φωτο απο τις 14/08/2009 χαρισμένη σε Thanasis89, JIMMARG75, Tasos@@@, LEO, john85, chiotis, Στέφανος, panagiotis78, IONIAN STAR, GameManiacGR, costaser και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους :Cool: .


ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 16.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το Γεωργιος σε ενα δρομολογιο του στις 20-2-11.Η φοτο αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,gamemaniac,costaser,chiotis,john85,LE  O και σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου !!!  :Wink:   :Cool: 
IMG_2824.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φίλε και σ' ευχαριστώ :Wink: .

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Ρίο..
DSC01280.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Να πύμε ότι το Γεώργιος εδώ και 2 μέρες έχει βγεί για το δεξαμενισμό του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Απο τη μία το Αγ. Γεώργιος Αιδηψού απο την άλλη το Μεγανήσι δεν έχει χώρο για φωτογραφίες και δυστυχώς δεν είχα χρόνο για να ανέβω επάνω του. Ίσως την Δευτέρα.

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 55 10-01-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ στις 01-11-2012 έχει ξεκινήσει ένα δρομολόγιο του προς Πέραμα. Την προηγούμενη μέρα είχε επιστρέψει απο το Ρίο.

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 57 01-11-2012.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού σήμερα γιορτάζει ας το δούμε σε μία πόζα του, χαρισμένη σε Ιθάκη, Espresso Venezia, TSS APOLLON, polykas, giorgos_249 και όσους άλλους φίλους ξέχασα.

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 61 27-11-2012.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα βρίσκεται το πλοίο, μάλλον για την συντήρησή του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα βρίσκεται το πλοίο, μάλλον για την συντήρησή του.


Σίγουρα για εργασίες συντήρησης, αφού όπως είναι γνωστό από 1η Νοεμβρίου και για ένα χρόνο θα βρίσκεται στο Ρίο (.....το Ελληνικόν !!!). Όπως και να το κάνουμε θα ήταν σίγουρα ένα άσκοπο έξοδο το να ανέβει αργότερα από το Ρίο για συντήρηση στο Πέραμα.

Μένει να δούμε αν θα πραγματοποιήσει και δεξαμενισμό στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη, αφού βέβαια πέσει πρώτα το _ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ_ που βγήκε σήμερα μόλις εκεί. Να θυμίσουμε ότι τελευταίος δεξαμενισμός του _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ_ ήταν τον περασμένο Ιανουάριο στου Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άνοιξε ο χορός αντικατάστασης των έξι αμφίπλωρων  του Ρίου. Το _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ_ είναι το πρώτο αμφίπλωρο που ξεκίνησε πριν λίγη ώρα από τη Σαλαμίνα (μέσω του στενού της Φανερωμένης) για το Ρίο.

----------


## leo85

Μόλις έφτασε στο ρίο το Γεώργιος.

----------


## Apostolos

Με αφορμή της αποσαφήνισης για το αν ειναι αδελφο του Έλενα Α μια φώτο απο την κατασκευή του

lavrentios.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και άλλη μία από μένα αρχές (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) του 2009, φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα και σε πρώτο πλάνο το Ευγενία Π επιστρέφοντας από ταξίδι. 

ΝΕΟ ΒΙΛΛΙΩΤΗ 01 27-02-2009.jpg

----------


## christoscorfu

Απο τα πιο όμορφα αμφίπλωρα. Γεώργιος - Ρίο.

----------


## christoscorfu

Και οι φώτο...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το μόνο που έμεινε από τα περσινά αμφίπλωρα που ήταν στο Ρίο.

----------


## christoscorfu

Όντως, τώρα που έφυγε και το Μαρία Ελενη πήρε και την πρωτοκαθεδρία ώς το μεγαλύτερο στην γραμμή, αν δεν κάνω λαθος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως κατά 3 μέτρα μεγαλύτερο από το Δημήτρης Σ.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Όντως κατά 3 μέτρα μεγαλύτερο από το Δημήτρης Σ.


Αλλά 3 μέτρα μικρότερο από το Απόστολος Μ, άρα το Απόστολος Μ είναι το μεγαλύτερο. :Fat:  
Ας δούμε τώρα το Γεώργιος φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το Τελαμών, όταν φτάσαμε στο Ρίο στις 31/10/2014.

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 64 31-11-2014.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και ενώ στην Πάτρα η ρίψη του σταυρού στην θάλασσα έγινε πάνω από το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ_ όπως _είδαμε εδώ_, στο Ρίο στη δυτική προβλήτα έγινε πάνω από το _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ_ όπως βλέπουμε στο _σχετικό σημερινό βίντεο_.

----------


## thanos17

Πλώρη για πέραμα έβαλε ο Γιώργος !!!! Αυτή την στιγμή κατηφορίζει τον κορινθιακό…… Γιατί άραγε :Single Eye:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το αμφίπλωρο αυτήν την ώρα στον Κορινθιακό στο ύψος του Αιγίου με προορισμό το Πέραμα (και όχι την Σαλαμίνα.......).

Γνωρίζουμε τον λόγο αυτού του αναπάντεχου ταξιδιού ???

----------


## Marios97

Απ ότι άκουσα πάει για επισκευή και θα ξαναγυρίσει στο Ρίο όταν τελειώσει με τον δεξαμενισμό του

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστά, έχεις δίκιο φίλε μου, δεν το σκέφτηκα. Το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ είναι το μόνο από τα αμφίπλωρα του Ρίου που δεν αντικαταστάθηκε τον Νοέμβρη. Βρίσκεται στο Ρίο από τον Νοέμβριο 2013, και τελευταίες εργασίες συντήρησης και δεξαμενισμό είχε κάνει τον Οκτώβριο 2013.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Γεώργιος μόλις ετοιμάσουν τα βάζα θα βγει για το δεξαμενισμό του στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη. :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή την ώρα το Γεώργιος κάθετε στα βάζα για να βγει και να κάνει τη συντήρηση του.
Εδώ το πλοίο στις 19/10/2013 όταν είχε κάνει την τελευταία του συντήρηση πάλι στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη.

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 63 19-10-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Γεώργιος τελείωσε με τη συντήρηση του και τα απαραίτητα χαρτιά του και αναχώρησε από το ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη στις 16.00 μ.μ με προορισμό το Ρίο. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ* στο Ριον προχθες.

Γεωργιος.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλός το Νικόλα με τα ωραία του. Τη Δευτέρα 01/06 πέρασα και γω από Ρίο, ερχόμενος από Κέρκυρα-Ηγουμενίτσα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Γεώργιος ξεκίνησε από το Ρίο επιστρέφοντας για Σαλαμίνα και ήδη είναι στην Ακράτα. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν από λίγο ξεκίνησε το Γεώργιος τα δρομολόγια του στη γραμμή Παλούκια - Πέραμα.
Εδώ σε παλαιότερη φωτογραφία του στην ίδια γραμμή.

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ-62-03-07-2013.jpg

----------


## apost

Φημες για πωληση του πλοιου!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για που φίλε apost ??? Ελλάδα ή εξωτερικό ???

----------


## apost

> Για που φίλε apost ??? Ελλάδα ή εξωτερικό ???


Για αυτό εσείς είστε οι ειδικοί Όπως πάντα και η αντικατάστασή του μάλλον το Παραλος για το Ρίο

----------


## pantelis2009

> Φημες για πωληση του πλοιου!!!!


Δεν ξέρω τη λένε οι φήμες.......αλλά από εχθές γύρισε στα δρομολόγια του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο .....Μαρμάρι της Εύβοιας το βρίσκουμε σήμερα το πλοίο, προφανέστατα βέβαια από κάποιο λάθος σήμα του στο σύστημα AIS. Το περίεργο όμως στην συγκεκριμμένη περίπτωση, είναι ότι εκπέμπει στο AIS και ως προορισμό του το Μαρμάρι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Γεώργιος σήμερα πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για την συντήρηση του. Μέχρι εδώ .....όλα καλά. Το θέμα είναι ότι μπρος - πίσω και από τις δύο μπάντες τα γράμματα για το όνομα του είναι σβηστά. Για να δούμε τι....θα δούμε και τι θα μάθω?????...... όταν γυρίσω από Σκιάθο.

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ-69-21-04-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή λογικά "κάτι παίζει" με το πλοίο. Εκτός από το ότι βρίσκεται σχεδόν μία εβδομάδα εκτός δρομολογίων, δεν μπορώ να παραβλέψω και την αρκετά παράξενη "εμφάνιση" του (στο σύστημα AIS) πριν λίγες ημέρες στο .....Μαρμάρι της Εύβοιας (είχα γράψει σχετικά). Να ήταν απλά κάποια τυχαία δοκιμή στην συσκευή του, ή μήπως κάποιο "τυχαίο λάθος" αν λάβουμε υπ' όψιν μας ότι εκτός από λιμάνι Μαρμάρι στην Εύβοια υπάρχει και λιμάνι .....Marmaris στην Τουρκία ??? (κοίτα τώρα να δεις που πάει το πονηρό μου το μυαλό !!!!!).

----------


## pantelis2009

Τι να κάνουμε......έχεις πονηρό μυαλό. :Tennis:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο τελείωσε με τις ....όποιες δουλειές έκανε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και πλέον είναι στα Παλούκια. Όπως φαίνεται στην χθεσινή του φωτο είναι κανονικά το όνομα του γραμμένο στις πλώρες. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ-70-27-04-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αναχώρησε πριν λίγη ώρα από την Σαλαμίνα για το Ρίο το _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σε 20 λεπτά φτάνει και το Γεώργιος στο Ρίο. Καλή συνέχεια στα πληρώματα.

----------


## Nickos_p

Με φόντο τη Γέφυρα.... 
9/5/2018

GEORGIOS.jpg

----------


## Nickos_p

Όταν είχε πρωτοέρθει το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ στη γραμμή...από το κατάστρωμα του ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΙΙ
geor_mel_2.jpg

----------


## Nickos_p

Ριον. Ανατολική προβλήτα. 14/9/2018

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τέλος της δρομολογιακής περιόδου 2017-2018, και το πλοίο αναχώρησε αργά χθες το βράδυ από το Ρίο για την επιστροφή του στην Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τέλος της δρομολογιακής περιόδου 2017-2018, και το πλοίο αναχώρησε αργά χθες το βράδυ από το Ρίο για την επιστροφή του στην Σαλαμίνα.


Όπως μαθαίνω τώρα από τον Παντελή, το πλοίο που αυτήν την ώρα βρίσκεται νοτιοανατολικά της Σαλαμίνας, θα πάει απευθείας στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Γεώργιος έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια και πήγε στα Παλούκια για να κάνει δρομολόγια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Η πληροφορία που έμαθα λέει ότι το Γεώργιος εξοπλίζεται με ηλεκτρικές συσκευές και ετοιμάζουν και τις καμπίνες. Λες να ετοιμάζεται και αυτό για Ρίο??

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή δεν γνωρίζω αν άλλαξε κάτι και τελικά πάει στο Ρίο, από αυτά πάντως που γνωρίζουμε (και τα συζητάμε και _ένα χρόνο τώρα_) μάλλον για την Θάσο ετομάζεται το πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Νομίζω ότι δεν πήραν άδεια από το ΣΑΣ. Τώρα κοντά πρέπει να βγει το νέο ΣΑΣ. Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εγώ έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν έχει υπάρξει ανάλογο αίτημα προς συζήτηση μέχρι σήμερα στα προηγούμενα ΣΑΣ ώστε να υπάρχει και απόρριψη, τουλάχιστον δεν το βρήκα πουθενά. Τώρα αν συζητηθεί στο επόμενο (όποτε γίνει) δεν το γνωρίζω. Όσα ξέρουμε μέχρι σήμερα για την προτιθέμενη δρομολόγηση στην Θάσο των τεσσάρων Σαλαμινιώτικων αμφίπλωρων, προέρχονται από τις τακτικές ετήσιες δηλώσεις δρομολόγησης.

Πάντως, θα πρέπει να σκεφτούμε ότι το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ έχει δουλέψει και άλλες φορές - περιόδους στο Ρίο, το ότι τώρα το εξοπλίζουν όπως έγραψες με ηλεκτρικές συσκευές και ετοιμάζουν και τις καμπίνες, ίσως σημαίνει ότι προετοιμάζονται για "κάπου αλλού" και όχι για το Ρίο.

Για να δούμε, σύντομα θα μάθουμε εκ των πραγμάτων, είνια βέβαιο.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> με ηλεκτρικές συσκευές και ετοιμάζουν και τις καμπίνες.


Καμπίνες για το πλήρωμα υποθέτω …..
Τι εννοείτε ηλεκτρικές συσκευές, εξοπλισμό κουζίνας;

----------


## pantelis2009

Ναι φίλε μου εξοπλισμό κουζίνας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το πρωί κατά τις 09.00 π.μ το Γεώργιος μετά από δύο χρόνια, κάθισε στα βάζα του ναυπηγείου Παναγιωτάκη για να κάνει την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ-72-18-04-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Γεώργιος που βρίσκεται τραβηγμένο για την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη,  η μπότα που ήταν χρώμα φάβα, τώρα βάφτηκε όπως βλέπουμε σε σημερινή μου φωτογραφία σκούρο μπλε και αύριο θα καθελκυστεί. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ-76-24-04-2019.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> η μπότα που ήταν χρώμα φάβα, τώρα βάφτηκε όπως βλέπουμε σε σημερινή μου φωτογραφία σκού
> 
> ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ-76-24-04-2019.jpg


 Πολύ σωστά,ένα καράβι έχει καπέλο  ( αν υπάρχει τσιμινιέρα ) αλλά έχει κ μπότα.
Αυτά από τους Άγγλους που λένε hat και boot αντίστοιχα.

----------


## pantelis2009

To αμφίπλωρο Γεώργιος όταν είχε βγει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και άλλαξε το χρωματισμό στη μπότα του από φάβα σε μπλε. Πλέον κάνει δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Παλούκια - Πέραμα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ-78-25-04-2019.jpg

----------

